# Tank to Bowl Bolts, T-Bolts



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Anyone out there make any _brass _tank to bowl bolts and T-Bolts besides Wolverine Brass? Having the best possible bolts is a pet peeve of mine. I always use Wolverine Brass tank to Bowl bolts, even on new installs. I never use the bolts that come with the water closet. I also always use the double nutted 5/16" T-Bolts, I hate the 1/4" bolts most people use. Any other manufacturers put out bolts on par or better than the ones that Wolverine Brass does?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

*I use these.*




*johni quick bolt**®* * 








Made in the USAhttp://www.herchem.com/MadeInTheUSA.pdfhttp://www.herchem.com/MadeInTheUSA.pdfhttp://www.herchem.com/MadeInTheUSA.pdf*http://www.herchem.com/MadeInTheUSA.pdfhttp://www.herchem.com/MadeInTheUSA.pdfhttp://www.herchem.com/MadeInTheUSA.pdfUnique new patented bolting system for mounting toilets. Eliminates wobbly bolts and the need for double-nutting, flimsy wax, putty or thin plastic washers. Fast and easy; just push down and twist to tighten in one quick motion. Includes two solid brass bolts, two cap nuts, two stainless steel washers, and two heavy-duty plastic washers.
*SPEC SHEET**Spec Sheet (Fr)*Spec Sheet. Fr - Spec Sheet







*Prod. No.*
*Size*
*Pack*
*Note*
*Bar Code*
90904
1/4" diameter
100
-
032628909045
90905
5/16" diameter
100
-
032628909052
90906
1/4" diameter XL
50
-
032628909069
90907
5/16" diameter XL
50
-
032628909076
909049 *
1/4" diameter
100
-
032628959040
909059 *
5/16" diameter
100
-
032628959057


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll give them a shot since there free


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to use these, they are solid brass and 5/16".


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

If it's free, it's for me! Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I just bought these today. Tank bolts are brass. I keep a little red screwdriver in my shirt pocket with a magnet on the end. When purchasing tank bolts, I touch my magnet to the bolt; if my magnet sticks, I don't buy 'em.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know who the maker was but I grabbed an old bag out of the bin of my truck. It came with double nuts 1 set was slime for under the tank, I wish I could find more the ones I can get here come with 2 nuts and the head is way small.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I use the Pasco tank to bowl kits too.







Paul


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

99% of the time I install kohler toilets and use what comes with them. I believe they are 5/16" bolts. Never had a problem with other brands though. I use what the manufacture gives me. No reason not to.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

These are the type I use, American Standard. Large bolt head that covers almost the entire washer.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> <img src="http://www.plumbingzone.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12042"/> I like to use these, they are solid brass and 5/16".


Theses are called ez bolts I think and the are the best!!! No cutting to get plastic cap on !!! I love them


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Theses are called ez bolts I think and the are the best!!! No cutting to get plastic cap on !!! I love them


I like how tight they fit in the flange, they don't move if you bump one side with the bowl.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I like how tight they fit in the flange, they don't move if you bump one side with the bowl.


Yes true. They are very high quality also... The treads are great and just the feel of them. UPC states that all closet bolts must be brass!!! Why would any one use steel??


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We get ours from Plumbmaster...
I like them...


----------



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

i special order pro flo @ 1.20 a set. the ones my local fergies carries r brass plated steel. does someone sell brass bolts cheaper


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> These are the type I use, American Standard. Large bolt head that covers almost the entire washer.


Where are you getting those?


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Will said:


> Where are you getting those?


My little jewel of a supply house...I think Mark's has them...you have their catalog right?

I buy them from Faucet Parts in Arlington...not sure if they have a website, but I can get you their number and Ken or Scott will ship 'em to ya!


----------

